# Rockwell Delta 46-201 Lathe...



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I am bidding on this lathe. Currently winning the bid at 68.00 think I can win the bid for a very fair price. I have never had any experience with running a lathe. This lathe comes with chisels, accessories.

I hope to clean it up and give it a fresh coat of paint and possibly re sell the lathe for a profit. And I have thought about learning how to use a lathe and maybe get into making things with the lathe, not sure though. Not sure if the lathe would be very beneficial to us or not.

I know there are a lot of members here who use lathes and love them. Anyone have any advice on this older Rockwell Lathe.

Here is a pic of the lathe, after a good cleaning and fresh paint it will look really nice.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have a similar lathe, without the gap bed, and it is a great tool that I have used for many hours of turning.
If Old Woodworking Machines does not have a manual you can read and print out, Ozark Woodworker will 
sell you one. It is easy to change out the bearings in the headstock, and aside from that they do not need
much maintenance. Good luck with bidding, and there are plenty of tutorials available online to help you 
learn how to use it.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks Bluepine38. I might decide to use it some. I have thought about turning kitchen island legs at some point on my own. At this time we would just buy things done on a lathe from Osborne woodworking. For the right price I will be happy to have the lathe.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Jerry,

I took a spindle turning workshop. Much of the hand-out material was from this book:
Woodturning: A Foundation Course

I recently bought a used lathe much like the one you are looking at. It cleaned up great. The seller just happened to have the book I mention and included it with the lathe. I think that this is a great book for someone just getting started in wood turning.


----------

